# All in one fert... Neutro Plus



## andusbeckus (17 Feb 2017)

I have been going low tech since November after setting up my tank again but now I'm going high tech with pressurized co2 (because I'm impatient). So far I have been using Aqua Essentials Neutro T with Neutro Co2 liquid carbon with some nice results just slow growing.

Neutro+ Fertilizer 

I am looking at Neutro Plus as an all in one fertilizer but I always thought that Macro and Micro ferts should be dosed separately? Does this fert really have everything I need?

P.S. I know I could buy dry ferts and dose EI but I'm too lazy and likely to measure something wrong so want something ready to go and pour in for convenience.


----------



## PARAGUAY (18 Feb 2017)

I used the + with pressurised co2 and was well pleased,plant growth was very good ,Some sponsers supply EI mixed for you,but its really easy to make and saves you £s


----------



## Progen (20 Feb 2017)

PARAGUAY said:


> I used the + with pressurised co2 and was well pleased,plant growth was very good ,Some sponsers supply EI mixed for you,but its really easy to make and saves you £s



To be fair to them, even the 'branded' EI packages are cheap when you consider that many of them will last you close to a year. Sure beats ANY big brand fertiliser.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (20 Feb 2017)

I use a all in one Macro + Micro dry fert (mix with your own distilled water) from a uk supplier (I am in Australia but ordered and it arrived no worries) it works well, I too am lazy when it comes to trying to measure out dry ferts etc... have not had any problems and my plants seem to be doing well. 

I noticed that Neutro dont really say how much each dose raises NPK in the tank, you would really want that information so you know to what levels you are dosing.


----------

